

Show HN: Search Explorer – A new kind of WMT-based SEO tool, needs alpha testers - jgmmo
http://www.searchexplorer.com

======
backwardm
Just a quick note... the icon in use for "Segment Your Queries" is the
Bitbucket logo. [https://bitbucket.org/](https://bitbucket.org/) Might want to
change that? Maybe the cubes icon would work well for that item:
[http://fortawesome.github.io/Font-
Awesome/icon/cubes/](http://fortawesome.github.io/Font-Awesome/icon/cubes/)

~~~
jgmmo
D'oh. Good note. Thanks.

